
Mind–Body Problems: My Meta-Solution to the Mystery of Who We Really Are - extarial
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/mind-body-problems-my-meta-solution-to-the-mystery-of-who-we-really-are/
======
atlih
"The Mind-Body problem doesn't exist. And it doesn't exist because it was
demolished by Isaac Newton three centuries ago." \- Noam Chomsky

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoRmqbPFasE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoRmqbPFasE)

